# Cecile Licad “In Camara” at the Gardner Museum



## itywltmt

En français 








I first heard Filipino pianist Cecile Licad one hot mid-week summer evening at Notre Dame Basilica in Montreal over 30 years ago. On that evening, the then 20 year old played the *Tchaikovsky *_first _with the MSO under Charles Dutoit and she must have made a strong impression on the conductor, as he selected her to tour with him and his other orchestra at the time (the NHK Symphony).

Born in Manilla into a musical family, Cecile Licad's first piano teacher was her mother, who began teaching her at age three. Her progress was so great that by the age of seven, under the tutelage of Rosario Picazo, she made her orchestral debut with the Philippine Philharmonic Orchestra. At the age of twelve, Licad went to the United States where she enrolled at the Curtis Institute of Music with Mieczysław Horszowski, Seymour Lipkin and Rudolf Serkin, receiving the award for most outstanding student. From Curtis, Licad went to Rudolf Serkin's Institute for Young Musicians in Vermont where she studied with him for five years.

Over her 30 year career (how time flies!) she has performed and recorded as a solo pianist, chamber accompanist and as a concerto soloist, in a repertoire that ranges from the classical (*Mozart *and *Beethoven*) to the Romantic literature of Brahms, Tchaikovsky, *Schumann *and *Rachmaninov *to the modern works of *Debussy*, *Ravel*, *Shostakovich*, *Prokofiev *and *Bartók*.

In the works I chose, we will hear her in *Chopin *(a performance of the _complete _op. 28 preludes) and Rachmaninov (his second sonata).

Happy listening!

*DETAILS*​
*Frédéric CHOPIN (1810-1849)*
Scherzo for piano No. 1 in B minor, op. 20
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/chopin_op20.mp3

Twenty-four Preludes, op. 28
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/chopin_op28.mp3

*Sergey RACHMANINOV (1873-1943)*
Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, op. 36
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/rachmaninoff_op36_licad.mp3

*July 19 2013, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Russia" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more July 19 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

